# Vortex Strikefire II



## Igottabigone (Oct 4, 2007)

Do any of you use the Vortex Strikefire II or similar red dot scope on your muzzle-loaders? If so, how do you like it and would you recommend it?


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I use a Millet Red Dot and I like it.


----------



## Spry Yellowdog (Sep 8, 2007)

I really like red dot scopes on my MZ. The Strikefire is probably a quality unit. The only problem I see with it is its 4 MOA dot. Would be ok at 100 yds but quite large at 200 yards covering 8 inches of target. Thats alot of deer covered by the dot for pinpoint aiming.

Spry


----------

